
HipChat hacked, user account info and some content potentially compromised - aritraghosh007
http://www.zdnet.com/article/hipchat-hacked-user-account-info-and-some-user-content-potentially-compromised/
======
elmerland
Do we know which "third party app" had the vulnerability?

